
Apache Flink: Juggling with Bits and Bytes - hemapani
https://flink.apache.org/news/2015/05/11/Juggling-with-Bits-and-Bytes.html
======
buremba
If you're interested in these topics, I strongly suggest you to take a look at
Facebook Presto's source code. Unfortunately, they don't have any
documentation about the internals of Presto but they extensively tested and
implemented these techniques in order to archive C/C++ like performance in
Java. The slice library (the underlying memory management library of Presto)
might be a good start for that:
[https://github.com/airlift/slice](https://github.com/airlift/slice)

------
tbingmann
Whenever I read something like this I have a bad feeling about it. They are
trying to get "C/C++" performance in Java by bypassing all the JVM's
management and garbage collection. They even basically reimplemented malloc()
for memory heap management. Why not just ditch Java itself?

------
faizshah
Looks great especially Gelly, but does this have to run on top of YARN?

~~~
fhueske
Nope, you can run Flink stand-alone as well. Mesos support is work in
progress.

